# Alpencross - 3 Strecken-Überlegungen



## donnerknall (8. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade dabei, unseren Alpencross für dieses Jahr zusammenzustellen.
Wir sind letztes Jahr schon gefahren und hatten dabei meist 9-11°C , dieses Jahr hoffen wir auf Sonne. Letztes Jahr sind wir eine leicht abgewandelte Albrecht-Route gefahren.
Natürlich wollen wir unsere Erfahrungen vom letzten Jahr einfließen lassen. Das wären:

nicht jede Abfahrt muss ein Trail sein. Fimberpass war zwar ganz nett, aber es muss nicht jede Abfahrt so sein. Die Strecke von S-Charl über den Pass Costainas, den Ofenpass ins Val Mora war beispielsweise super.

Asphaltstrecken sind ok, aber Passo Tonale bis Madonna di Campiglio ist zu lang.
50 km, 1700 hm sind kein Problem (sicherlich auch mehr, aber eher nicht jeden Tag).
Seilbahnen nehmen wir keine.

Wenn möglich, wollen wir nicht in Riva ankommen. 

Trage- und Schiebepassagen sind ok, wenn sie sich im Rahmen halten (z.B. Heidelberger Hütte bis Fimberpass) und nicht jeden Tag zu meistern sind.

Wir wollen in Deutschland starten. Letztes Jahr haben wir den Schrofenpass und die Asphaltstrecke bis St. Anton ausgelassen und sind in St. Anton gestartet.
Damit versuche ich gerade die Etappen zusammenzustellen, bekomme aber kein rundes Bild hin. Wahrscheinlich finde ich die passenden Passagen einfach nicht.
Auch die Einteilung in Tage (anhand gefahrener hm, km) ist noch offen.

*Überlegung 1: östliche Route*

Start in Garmisch oder Mittenwald

Geiseljoch
Pfitscher Joch
dann sind wir in Vipiteno und ab da finde ich irgendwie nur Asphaltstrecken
-> hier scheint mir der Ansatz nicht rund und zu sehr asphaltlastig. Außerdem finde ich keine gescheite Fortsetzung.
-> auch hier bin ich für alle Tipps offen

Daher
*Überlegung 2: im Bereich der Albrecht-Route* (bisher mein Favorit)

Start in Garmisch
über Fernpass oder Sunnalm nach Imst oder Landeck
Transfertag nach Scuol durchs Inntal und dann evtl. noch nach S-Charl (nochmal nach St. Anton oder Ischgl wollen wir eigentlich nicht)

Pass Costainas

Val Mora
Lago San Giacomo
Alpe Trela
Arnoga
entweder: Passo Verva, Grosio, Passo Mortirolo, Edolo --> ?

oder: Val Vialo, Passo Viola, Poschiavo --> ?
Wir wollen ab da (wenn möglich) nicht nach Riva
-> ist der Umweg über das höhergelegene Piller lohnenswert statt über Landeck zu fahren
-> ist das Inntal zwischen Pfunds und Martina nur auf der Hauptstraße befahrbar?
-> die Transferpassage durch das Inntal nach Scuol finde ich verbesserungswürdig
-> von Scuol bis Poschiavo / Edolo gefällt mir ganz gut
-> ab Poschiavo oder Edolo finde ich keine schöne Fortsetzung mehr
-> der Passo di Cancian ist wohl schön, aber mit sehr sehr viel Schiebe- und Tragepassagen verbunden
-> die Pässe, die ich südlich finde (Passo di Venano, Valle del Sellero,...) scheinen alle nicht oder kaum fahrbar zu sein
-> hat hier jemand einen Tipp für ne Fortsetzung / einen schönen Zielort.

*Überlegung 3: noch weiter westlich*

Start in Oberstdorf oder Mittelberg
Hochalppass, Körbersee, Auenfeldalpe, Oberlech, Kriegeralpe, Freiburger Hütte
Kristberg, Schruns, Gargellen, Schlappiner Joch

Davos, Scalettapass
-> den Schrofenpass wollen wir (wenn möglich) nicht fahren/laufen, da zu viel schieben und der Pass uns zu ausgesetzt ist und die Abfahrt ebenfalls nicht spannend aussieht.
-> gibt es eine bessere Alternative zum Schrofenpass als den Hochalppass (ich hab diverse Threads gelesen, aber die meisten waren noch von 2005 oder 2007 und es war die Rede von Hochwasserproblemen)
-> hier scheint mir nur die Strecke bis zur Freiburger Hütte wirklich rund, der Rest passt irgendwie nicht zusammen und ich finde bisher keine schöne Fortsetzung.
-> ab der Freiburger Hütte wäre noch die Option über das Silbertal auf die Albrecht-Route zu treffen und ab Schuol die Überlegung 2 zu fahren. Aber Heilbronnerhütte bis Pass Costainas sind wir schon letztes Jahr gefahren.


Ich bin für alle Tipps und Hilfen offen.
Als Ziel haben wir mal Como überlegt, da dann die Heimreise mit dem Zug bis Stuttgart einfach wäre.
Solange suche ich mit Forum, google und vor allem googleEarth weiter.

Viele Grüße,
Joachim


----------



## McNulty (8. März 2015)

donnerknall schrieb:


> *Überlegung 1: östliche Route*
> 
> Start in Garmisch oder Mittenwald
> 
> ...



Zu dem Thema fällt mir immer spontan die Via Migra ein - Mittenwald - Mt. Grappa
Nach dem Pfitscherjoch - Pfunderjoch - kleiner Schlenker durch die Dolos usw.


Schrofenpassalternative wurde hier erst vor kurzem diskutiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (8. März 2015)

Hallo Joachim,

zu 1: Pfitscherjoch
Von Schlegeisspeicher zum Pfistscherjoch ist auch viel Schieben angesagt. Frag bei dede nach der kennt sich hier sehr gut aus!

zu 2: von GAP über Fernpass nach Imst und über Piller nach Prutz, danch mit dem Postbus nach - Nauders und dann mit dem Bike in weiter in Rtg. Scuol oder PrivatShuttele nach S-Charl
oder Imst - Imsterberg - Krahberg und hinunter nach Fliess und Prutz

zu 3:
Der Hochalppass ist lt. Aussage eines Bekannten von mir der viel in der Ecke unterwegs ist, auch nicht empfehlenswert.
Ein Tipp vom Kl. Walsertal über das Starzeljoch nach Schoppernau und dann über Damüls Faschina Alpe Laguz in Richtung Formarinsee.


----------



## McNulty (8. März 2015)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Hallo Joachim,
> 
> zu 1: Pfitscherjoch
> Von Schlegeisspeicher zum Pfistscherjoch ist auch viel Schieben angesagt. Frag bei dede nach der kennt sich hier sehr gut aus!



Ich war jetzt länger nicht mehr - aber hat sich das durch die Weg-Sanierung nicht ziemlich relativiert?


----------



## Hofbiker (8. März 2015)

McNulty schrieb:


> Ich war jetzt länger nicht mehr - aber hat sich das durch die Weg-Sanierung nicht ziemlich relativiert?



Es sind halt ziemlich viele Stufen bis zu der Lavizalm (Kunsthütte) daher nicht durchgänig fahrbar


----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. März 2015)

Wenn du den Pass da Costainas schon kennst, würde ich durch das Val d´Uina fahren. Oder tatsächlich mit dem Postbus nach Nauders, aber dann über die Plamort und den Grauner Kopf. Anstatt nochmal das Val Mora würde ich über den Passo del Gallo, gefällt mir persönlich eh noch besser und auch der Flowanteil ist größer. Nachteil ist, dass man auf den Ofenpass muss.

Pfitscherjoch hat eine langweilige Abfahrt, das Pfunderer Joch ist bergauf eine totale Schinderei. Wenn schon über diese Strecke, dann anstatt dem Pfischerjoch irgendwie versuchen, den Brenner Grenzkamm und das Schlüsseljoch einzubauen.

Oder wie wär´s mit der Marvin-Route? 

Am Einfachsten ist halt immer eine Rundtour, da muss man nicht rätseln, wie man wieder zurückkommt. Da ist alles außer Riva noch komplizierter.


----------



## McNulty (8. März 2015)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Pfitscherjoch hat eine langweilige Abfahrt, das Pfunderer Joch ist bergauf eine totale Schinderei. Wenn schon über diese Strecke, dann anstatt dem Pfischerjoch irgendwie versuchen, den Brenner Grenzkamm und das Schlüsseljoch einzubauen.



=Tuxerjoch


----------



## bikeseppl (8. März 2015)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Pfitscherjoch hat eine langweilige Abfahrt,


Ja, wenn du die Schotterstraße abfährst, der WW 3 war für uns eine schöne Abfahrt.

Servus Reiner


----------



## dede (9. März 2015)

Kurze Richtigstellungen hier:
1. Du mußt nicht bis Sterzing runter, kannst vorher übers Pfunderer Joch (ist aber ziemlich heftig!) oder aber ab Sterzing via Gschließegg - ist aber kein Muß - und Valler/Valser Jöchl in die Dolos. Damit hast fast keinen Asphalt und ein paar sehr nette Trailabschnitte dabei
2. Pfitscher Joch aufwärts ist für "Normalos" seit ein paar Jahren bis auf ein relativ kurzes Stück (max 20 Min) recht gut fahrbar (viel nerviger ist in meinen Augen die lange Teeranfahrt bis zum Schlegeisspeicher selbst), anfangs kaum merklich ansteigend, dafür mit dem ein oder anderen Felsbrocken garniert (sprich etwas Fahrtechnik hilft da zweifellos!), später dann breit ausgebauter Karrenweg mit allerdings teilw. recht losem Geröll => eher mal ne Kraftfrage!
3. Abfahrt Pfitscherjoch: wie oben vom Bikeseppl richtigerweise gepostet kann man (zumindest abschnittsweise) recht gut auf den Wanderweg ausweichen (S2 Kategorie mit ein paar kurzen anspruchsvolleren Stellen), ergo muß man nicht zwangsläufig
alle Hm auf der breiten Schotterpiste vernichten. Die Extremvariante über den Landshuter Höhenweg/Landshuter Hütte etc. ist nur für ausgesprochene Fahrtechniker (man sollte S3 auf jeden Fall beherrschen, sonst fährt man die obersten 400-500 Hm faktisch nichts!) mit entsprechender alpiner Erfahrung (der Höhenweg selbst ist ab und zu etwas ausgesetzt) geeignet....

Zu Überlegung #2: Wo wollt ihr statt Riva finishen? Denn davon hängen auch die möglichen weiteren Etappenvarianten ab logischerweise...


----------



## Trekiger (9. März 2015)

Zum Pitscherjoch: Bin letztes Jahr rauf. Der Weg ist zwar schon einfacher durch die Sanierung, aber bergauf müssen trotzdem 300 hm geschoben werden.

@dede da haben wir wohl andere Ansichten


----------



## dede (9. März 2015)

300Hm??? Das würde ja bedeuten, daß Du den ganzen Zamser Grund bis zur Lavitzalm geschoben haben müßtest??? Ab der Lavitzalm ist es mit entsprechendem Krafteinsatz definitiv fahrbar (das ist sogar meine Frau fast komplett hochgestrampelt) und bis zum vom Haupental kommenden Bach im Zamser Grund sollte eigtl. auch fast jeder Transälpler im Sattel kommen (vllt. mit 1-2x wenige Meter Absteigen, wenn man eine "schlechte" Linie wählt und dadurch an einem der Felsen hängenbleibt....). Dann verbleiben noch etwa 150 Hm, die das Prädikat "schwierig bis unfahrbar" verdienen.... (ich ändere oben mal auf max 20 Min, um dem Rechnung zu tragen, ok?!? )

Hier noch etwas "Doku in bewegten Bildern", die die Auffahrt mit Untergrund ganz gut rausstellt =>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denzinger (9. März 2015)

donnerknall schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Daher
> *Überlegung 2: im Bereich der Albrecht-Route* (bisher mein Favorit)
> 
> ...


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/1-ax-lahmschnecken-tour-bericht.587258/#post-9651071
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/1-ax-lahmschnecken-tour-bericht.587258/#post-9651206

Ich hoffe damit Deine Fragen zu beantworten.


----------



## Speedskater (9. März 2015)

Such doch einfach mal bei gpsies.com nach Alpencross. Da findet man sehr viele Anregungen. Die passenden Strecken schau ich mir dann im Garmin BaseCamp mit der OpenMtbMaps Karte näher an. Da hat man schon mal die grobe Richtung und dann gehts an Feintuning.


----------



## donnerknall (9. März 2015)

erstmal danke an alle, für die vielen Anregungen und Hilfen!

@McNulty:
danke für den Tipp mit der Via Migra, das hört sich interessant an. Erste Threads / Links zum Pfunderer Joch hab ich schon gelesen. 
Auf die Dolomiten hätte ich Lust, da war ich seit dem Schullandheim '91 nicht mehr 

@Tobias:
danke für den Tipp mit dem Postbus, das ist eine gute Idee.
Wegen der 3. Überlegung: die Variante hört sich interessant an, vor allem da dort viele Strecken sehr schön sein sollen.
Allerdings ist wohl der Schlussteil ab der oberen Laguz Alpe bis zum Formarinsee fast nicht mehr fahrbar und muss geschoben werden. (über google habe ich diverse Bilder und Berichte gefunden) 

@Pfadfinderin:
Eine Rundtour ist eine sehr gute Idee! Irgendwie waren wir total drauf gepolt, nochmal über die Alpen drüber zu fahren, aber eigentlich wäre eine einwöchige, schöne Rundtour in den Dolomiten oder in Teilen von Überlegung 1 & 2 super.
Die Marvin-Route schaue ich mir auch noch genauer an, danke für den Tipp!

@dede:
Wir sind bzgl. dem Tourende völlig offen. Riva war letztes Mal ok, aber muss nicht unbedingt sein. Ein See wäre nett, aber eigentlich reicht einfach ein schöner Zielort!

@Lahmschnecke:
danke, die Tipps helfen mir definitiv weiter.

Das werde ich alles gleich mal in meine Planungen einbauen.


----------



## donnerknall (9. März 2015)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Such doch einfach mal bei gpsies.com nach Alpencross. Da findet man sehr viele Anregungen. Die passenden Strecken schau ich mir dann im Garmin BaseCamp mit der OpenMtbMaps Karte näher an. Da hat man schon mal die grobe Richtung und dann gehts an Feintuning.


so ähnlich mache ich es. Ich durchsuche diverse Threads und zoome mit googleEarth im Tiefflug über die Alpen. 
Pässe sind in der Regel dort, wo es viele Bilder gibt - oder die Berge nicht so hoch sind


----------



## Hofbiker (9. März 2015)

Hallo  Joachim, 

Hier  ist  der Busfahrplan

https://www.google.at/url?sa=t&sour...z5MpIcLJ7k8NNZfww&sig2=dCSAVKrih_zK0VnVzdeiwg


----------



## Speedskater (9. März 2015)

Wenn ihr nicht gerade Seilbahnen und Ziel Gardasee ausgeschlossen hättet, wüste ich da eine nette Strecke vom Brenner nach Riva.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/alpencross-2014-brauche-ein-paar-tips.716367/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnerknall (9. März 2015)

@Speedskater:
das schau ich mir trotzdem mal an, danke! vielleicht kann ich ja Teile davon einbauen.
---------------
Am Wochenende werde ich einiges zu tun haben, die Tipps in eine Route einzubauen.

Ein paar Mal hab ich nun gelesen, dass das Tuxerjoch nicht ohne sein soll. 
Wir sind keine Fahranfänger, haben bisher nur 1x Alpencross-Erfahrungund und haben den Fimberpass letztes Jahr problemlos gemeistert. Wie ist das Tuxerjoch da einzusortieren?


----------



## dede (10. März 2015)

Wenn ihr den Fimberpaß ohne Probleme bewältigt habt müßt ihr euch auch vorm Tuxer nicht fürchten. Abfahrt ist halt durchgehend S2 mit 2 Stellen S3-S4, für die man aber auch leicht mal kurz (jeweils 2-3 Minuten!) absteigen kann. Der Uphill ist halt richtig zäh (extreme Stegungsprozente und an der Grenze der Befahrbarkeit, je nachdem was die Wadeln halt hergeben!), v.a. der Abschnitt vor und nach der Sommerbergalm (die schönere Auffahrt geht aber durchs Weitental, anfangs von der Bichlalm zum/beim Wasserfall auch ein paar Minuten schieben, aber dann viel einsamer und nicht durchs Skigebiet). Deswegen nehmen auch viele einfach die Bahn hoch, um sich Teile davon zu ersparen, aber das hattest du ja oben in deinen Vorgaben ausgeschlossen....


----------



## Trekiger (10. März 2015)

dede schrieb:


> 300Hm??? Das würde ja bedeuten, daß Du den ganzen Zamser Grund bis zur Lavitzalm geschoben haben müßtest??? Ab der Lavitzalm ist es mit entsprechendem Krafteinsatz definitiv fahrbar (das ist sogar meine Frau fast komplett hochgestrampelt) und bis zum vom Haupental kommenden Bach im Zamser Grund sollte eigtl. auch fast jeder Transälpler im Sattel kommen (vllt. mit 1-2x wenige Meter Absteigen, wenn man eine "schlechte" Linie wählt und dadurch an einem der Felsen hängenbleibt....). Dann verbleiben noch etwa 150 Hm, die das Prädikat "schwierig bis unfahrbar" verdienen.... (ich ändere oben mal auf max 20 Min, um dem Rechnung zu tragen, ok?!? )


es kommt immer auf den fitnesszustand und das wollen an. ich persönlich muß bergauf nicht alles fahren, wenn schieben deutlich ökonomischer ist.


----------



## dede (10. März 2015)

Absolut, geb dir da uneingeschränkt recht!


----------



## McNulty (10. März 2015)

donnerknall schrieb:


> danke für den Tipp mit der Via Migra, das hört sich interessant an. Erste Threads / Links zum Pfunderer Joch hab ich schon gelesen.
> Auf die Dolomiten hätte ich Lust, da war ich seit dem Schullandheim '91 nicht mehr



http://www.via-migra.de


----------



## donnerknall (12. März 2015)

Mittlerweile haben sich 2 Alternativen herauskristallisiert, die ich mit meinen Mitfahrern noch besprechen muss.

A) eine abgewandelte Form der Via Migra
Hier müssten wir noch eine Einteilung finden, die unserem Leistungsvermögen entspricht. Die Pässe und Berichte dazu sind aber grandios!
Nochmal vielen Dank für den Tipp mit dieser Strecke!
Der Haupt-Diskussionspunkt ist bei dieser Strecke aber, dass die An- und Abreise recht viel Zeit in Anspruch nimmt.

B) Rundtour Ostschweiz, westl. Österreich startend in Schruns
Der Vorteil hierbei ist die unkomplizierte An- und Abreise bis Schruns. Ob die Tageseinteilung so passt, muss ich auch noch nachmessen.
(wir wollen eh eher eine Tour machen, die 7-8 Tage dauert)

Tag 1) Schruns > St. Gallenkirch > Gargellen > Schlappiner Joch > Klosters
Tag 2) Klosters > Berghaus Vereina > Vereinapass > Susch > Scuol > S-Charl
Tag 3) S-Charl > Pass Costainas > Sta Maria > Val Mora > Lago di San Giacomo > Val Trela > Trepalle > Passo dell'Eira > Livigno
Tag 4) Livigno > Passo Chaschauna > Chapella > Scalettapass > Dürrboden
Tag 5) Dürrboden > Davos > Strela-Pass > Langwies > Strassberg > Durannapass > Saas > St. Antönien
Tag 6) St. Antönien > Partnun > Gruobenpass > Tschagguns > Schruns

Weitere Ideen dazu:
- evtl. Verlängerung 1: Silbertal > Heilbronner Hütte > Kops-Stausee > St. Gallenkirch
- evtl. Verlängerung 2: Scuol > Alpe Plavna > Val Minder > S-Charl
- ob Passo Chaschauna und Scalettapass von uns an einem Tag zu schaffen sind, bezweifel ich

Ich hab jetzt einige Stunden gesucht, Berichte gelesen und bin mir bei manchen Pässen trotzdem nicht sicher.
Hoffentlich haben noch ein paar von euch Lust, mir weiterzuhelfen.
- ist der Vereinapass einigermaßen fahrbar oder gibt es eine bessere Alternative? (dazu hab ich widersprücheliche Aussagen gelesen)
- Lohnt sich der Passo dell'Eira bei Livigno?
- Lohnt sich der Schlenker über Alpe Plavna vor S-Charl?
- Ist der Grubenpass oder alternativ der Plasseggenpass gut fahrbar oder gibt es da viele ausgesetzte Stellen oder lange Tragepassagen?

Auch sonst bin ich für alle Tipps dankbar.

Viele Grüße,
Joachim


----------



## Mausoline (12. März 2015)

Passo dell'Eira = Straßenpass

Alternative o. Ergänzung
von Trepalle übern Passo della Vallaccia und Passo di Val Viola, Bernina und übern Forcla de Livigno wieder nach Livigno o. ähnlich

guckst du
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/151-...he-touren-in-pink.720766/page-3#post-12267300


----------



## donnerknall (12. März 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Passo dell'Eira = Straßenpass
> 
> Alternative o. Ergänzung
> von Trepalle übern Passo della Vallaccia und Passo di Val Viola, Bernina und übern Forcla de Livigno wieder nach Livigno o. ähnlich
> ...



Eine ähnliche Alternative habe ich mir überlegt:
An der Alpe Trela nicht nach Trepalle sondern: > Arnoga > Val Viola > Bernina > Passo del Fieno > Livigno
Aber bei Bernina war ich mir nicht sicher. Über La Rösa ist das doch nur Ashalt und über S. Carlo ist es schon nochmal ein ordentlicher zusätzlicher Happen. Und vom Passo del Fieno habe ich bisher recht wenig gelesen.


----------



## Mausoline (12. März 2015)

Wir haben übernachtet im Saoseo  und mit dem 1. Bus für umme, weil der Fahrer keine Kasse hatte  auf den Pass hoch
oder nach Poschiavo runter und mit dem Zug hoch
Vom Trail hoch zum Bernina wird eher abgeraten.
Du meinst Val da Fain und La Stretta oder? da gibts aber einiges zu finden 

Bis Arnoga finde ich auf dieser Strada eher langweilig und bei Trockenheit nur staubig und dann muss man das ganze Val Viola hoch.

Viel Spaß beim Weiterplanen


----------



## Lahmschnecke (13. März 2015)

Laßt doch die wunderbaren Trails von der Alpe Trela bis Livigno (auch grade im unteren Teil ab der Holzbrücke)nicht aus - ein Highlight unserer Tour! Dann spart Euch den Passo Eira und gondelt mit diesen lustigen Mottolino-Eiern auf den Eira-Pass und nehmt dann das Val Vallacchia wie von Mausi beschrieben. Und wenn Ihr nach dem Bernina noch den Suvretta  von St. Moritz aus mitnehmt (wenn Ihr nicht hochtreten wollt gehts auch hier mit der Gondel aufwärts) habt Ihr ein weiteres Highlight - ich bekomme Gänsehaut beim Schreiben - und könnt dann ab Bever (= Ende Suvretta) ein Stück den Inn abwärts rollen (auch ganz nett) und dann links weg gen Scaletta - Davos.
Und da Ihr das Val Mora schon kennt nehmt doch ab Costainas den Abzweig gen Ofenpass und fahrt über den Gallo  zum Lago St. Giacomo.
Ach ja - viele wunderbare Wege führen durch die Schweiz  Eine 5 Tage Tour mit meinem Mann von Davos aus fiel letztes Jahr leider dem Wetter zum Opfer, könnte man auch als Rundtour fahren. Bei Interesse gib Bescheid. Ansonsten gefällt mir Eure Runde, bin schon ganz neidisch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. März 2015)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Ach ja - viele wunderbare Wege führen durch die Schweiz  Eine 5 Tage Tour mit meinem Mann von Davos aus fiel letztes Jahr leider dem Wetter zum Opfer, könnte man auch als Rundtour fahren. Bei Interesse gib Bescheid. Ansonsten gefällt mir Eure Runde, bin schon ganz neidisch!



Was genau hattet ihr denn vor? Holt ihr das dieses Jahr nach? Gerne auch per PN


----------



## donnerknall (13. März 2015)

Danke für die Tipps.
vom Val Mora kenne ich nur das oberste Stück. wir sind letztes Mal vom pass costainas zum ofenpass und über jufplaun ins Val mora runter. daher war unsere Idee, dieses mal das Val mora komplett durch zu fahren.


----------



## Mausoline (13. März 2015)

Schweiz ist leider ab diesem Jahr nicht mehr bezahlbar 

Es gibt noch so viele tolle Orte, Berge und Touren, nicht nur zum Biken


----------



## McNulty (14. März 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Schweiz ist leider ab diesem Jahr nicht mehr bezahlbar
> 
> Es gibt noch so viele tolle Orte, Berge und Touren, nicht nur zum Biken



Das würde ich so nicht verallgemeinern - klar ist es kein 299,- Türkei Urlaub - aber AlpX ist insgesamt kein Schnäppchen.
Ich gebe dir recht - Preis-/Leistung ist schlechter - allerdings gibt es etwas in der Schweiz was es nur in der Schweiz gibt - die Schweiz.

Ich hatte die Diskussion schon mehrmals - konkret der Vergleich Österreich / Zillertal vs. Disentis / Andermatt. Im ersteren gibt es für weniger Geld 8-ter Gondeln mit Sitzheizung und 1.000.000 Skifahrer zum Teil wenig fahren und viel saufen. In der teuren Schweiz 4er Luis-Trenker Gedächtnislifte, Kalbswurst Pommes für 18 EUR und leere Pisten und Varianten - jeder möge wählen


----------



## Mausoline (14. März 2015)

Ich bin die Tour ja letztes Jahr gefahren  
und würd sie gleich nochmal fahren und noch viel mehr  aber heuer gäbs mein Geldbeutel nicht mehr her

jeder möge selbst entscheiden


----------



## bjterminator (16. März 2015)

bikeseppl schrieb:


> Ja, wenn du die Schotterstraße abfährst, der WW 3 war für uns eine schöne Abfahrt.
> 
> Servus Reiner



Hi, ich möchte diesen Thread kurz "missbrauchen".
Wir planen auch vom Pfitscherjoch nach St. Jakob zu fahren. Geplant habe ich das mit der HP von Uli.
Der gibt tatsächlich die Schotterstraße an.
Meine Frage:
Seid ihr den 3er WW direkt vom Pfitscherjoch-Haus bis zur Ortschaft Stein durchgefahren?
Und ist der komplett dann S2 (bis auf die zwei erwähnten schwierigeren Stellen)?
Dede schreibt im Post #9 unter 3. dass man den WW 3 nur abschnittsweise fahren kann. Welche "Abschnitte" wären denn das? Oder doch ganz?

Danke für die Antworten


----------



## dede (16. März 2015)

Fahrbar ist er komplett falls du die entsprechende Fahrtechnik (mind S2 mit Transalprucksack hinten drauf!) mitbringst....
Für einen technisch versierten Transälpler (S2) ist das oberste (kurze) Stück sowie der untere Abschnitt (ab dem Punkt, wo der 3er wieder einmündet respektive die Schotterpiste schneidet) eine valide Alternative, der "Mittelteil" ist in vielen Abschnitten oberes S2 mit den 2-3 besagten schwierigeren Stellen drin. Einen recht guten Eindruck des Anspruchsniveaus bekommst du auch hier (wobei man nicht zwangsweise Umsetzen können muß wie's der Herr im Video recht elegant tut, ich kann's nämlich nicht so gut und bin auch runtergekommen )  =>  



 Auch gut =>


----------



## bikeseppl (16. März 2015)

Hallo, dede hat es gut beschrieben, hier ein paar Bilder:
https://picasaweb.google.com/117688127843035207710/SudtirolerSchleife2008#5539839672280763458
https://picasaweb.google.com/117688127843035207710/SudtirolerSchleife2008#5539839674209153922

Servus Reiner


----------



## bjterminator (16. März 2015)

Hey, vielen Dank für die interessanten Einblicken.

OK, ich werde dann wohl ziemlich spontan entscheiden, ob Schotterstraße oder WW 3. Hängt dann wohl auch vom Wetter und der Restkondition ab.
Wir fahren "nur" Hardtails aber da mountainbiken ja viel "Kopfsache" ist........
Ach ja, als Vorbereitung für unseren 1. Alpencross sind wir im Juni 2 Wochen in Sardinien.  Aber vielleicht mache ich hierfür mal einen neuen Thread auf. Die Routenführung ist nämlich so gesehen nicht klassisch. Also im groben von Innsbruch nach Cortina.

Auf alle Fälle schon mal Danke für die Infos/Videos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (16. März 2015)

Ist halt gewissermaßen "die Entdeckung der Langsamkeit", was bei ner Etappe, auf der man ggf. Strecke machen muß nicht unbedingt ideal in die Planung reinpaßt....


----------



## Hofbiker (16. März 2015)

bjterminator schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht mache ich hierfür mal einen neuen Thread auf. Die Routenführung ist nämlich so gesehen nicht klassisch. Also im groben von Innsbruch nach Cortina.



dazu gibt's  schon  einiges  im Forum.


----------



## bjterminator (16. März 2015)

Ja, ich glaube, Zeit genug haben wir. Die Etappen sind alle deutlich unter 50km bzw. bis auf die ersten zwei Etappen unter 1400hm.  Die erste Etappe hat gut 1800hm, die zweite so 1550hm.

Für uns zwei ist es halt spannend, da es das erste Unternehmen in dieser Richtung ist. (Und zwar auch alleine, das heißt als Ehepaar, aber nicht mit Gepäckservice oder in einer Gruppe.)
Ich bin zwar schon mal vor mehr als 20 Jahren mit dem Trekkingbike von München auf den Großglockner und zurück gefahren, mit einige Pässen; aber das war halt "nur" Asphalt. Und 2007 bin ich von meiner jetzigen Heimat Niederbayern nach Nals/Südtirol gefahren, das waren aber "auch nur" Radelwege an den Flüssen entlang. Aber immerhin, es waren immer mehrere Tage Radelfahren mit Gepäck und ohne irgendeinen Service.

Ich interessiere mit halt nebenbei sehr für die Trainingslehre. Deswegen die Idee von einen neuem Thread.
Aber wenn dieses schon x-mal durchgekaut worden ist..... mal schauen....
Ist halt alles so spannend und aufregend.
Ich würde sogar fast sagen, dass mich der Alpencross mehr beschäftigt, als die zwei Wochen Biken in Sardinien. Obwohl Sardinien mit Sicherheit auch ein extrem tolles Erlebnis werden wird......


----------



## Denzinger (16. März 2015)

Ich hoffe das alles so gut klappt wie bei unserem Lahmschnecken AX 2012, dann wird das auch für Euch ein wunderbares, unvergessliches Erlebnis. Ich kann Euch zu der Entscheidung das zu Zweit, ohne Gepäckservice und so, nur beglückwünschen


----------



## donnerknall (17. März 2015)

So, ich hab die Strecke weiter verbessert.

Schruns > Heilbronner Hütte > Str. Gallenkirch > Schlappiner Joch > Klosters > Vereinapass > Susch >  Sur il Foss > S-Charl > Pass da Costainas > Sta Maria > Val Mora > Val Trela > Val Vellaccia > Val Viola > Val di Campo > Bernina > Val da Fain > La Stretta > Livigno > Passo Chaschauno > Scalettapass > Davos > Strela-Pass > Langwies > Durannapass > Küblis > Gruobenpass > Schruns

~ 15.400 hm
~ 390 km
9 Tage

Zu ein paar Pässen hätte ich noch Fragen, da ich Unterschiedliches dazu gelesen habe.
- ist der Pass fahrbar, bzw. wie viel muss geschoben / getragen werden?
- gibt es ausgesetzte Stellen? (die möchten wir eher vermeiden)
- wenn ja, gibt es einen alternativen Übergang in der Ecke, der geeigneter ist?

1) Vereinapass
2) Durannapass
3) Gruobenpass

Anonsten haben wir dieses Jahr vor, die Übernachtungen nicht im voraus zu buchen sondern unterwegs am selben Tag, oder maximal einen Tag davor. Letztes Jahr (wir mussten wegen den Ferien in D und Feiertagen in Italien reservieren) kamen wir oft am Tagesziel an und hätten noch gut 2 Stunden weiterfahren können. Bei einigen kleineren Dörfern oder Hütten, die evtl. als Überachtung in Frage kommen, könnte diese Kurzfristigkeit evtl. problematisch werden.
Berghaus Vereina, S-Charl (Crusch Alba), Trepalle, Saoseo, S-Chanf/Chapella, Dürrboden, Langwies


----------



## Denzinger (18. März 2015)

Das sieht ja super aus, was du da geplant hast. Der Duranna soll fahrbar sein, dazu und zu den anderen Pässen gibt es auch einiges auf der Seite von redorbiter (Trail.ch) zu lesen. Ich habe mich diese Jahr auch schon intensiver mit einigen Strecken auf deiner Route auseinander gesetzt und bin dann mal auf Euren Bericht nach der Tour gespannt. Ich habe bei meiner Planung allerdings den Chaschauna raus genommen und wäre statt dessen vom Bernina nach St. Moritz runter und hätte dann eine "Ehrenrunde" um den Sulvretta gemacht, ist aber Geschmackssache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnerknall (28. März 2015)

also leider finde ich relativ wenig zu den noch fraglichen Pässen.

*Pass 1:*
Vereinapass
Der scheint eher eine Plackerei zu sein und bisher konnte ich keine Empfehlung dafür irgendwo lesen. 
Der soll zu Fuß schon nicht berauschend sein.
Auch mit googleEarch sieht der eher weniger MTB-tauglich aus.

Alternative 1: Flesspass
Auch hier gehen die Kommentare eher dahin, dass er nicht gut zu befahren sei. Allerdings sind die Berichte, die ich gefunden habe, allesamt 10 Jahre alt oder älter. Bei googleEarth sieht der besser aus als der Vereinapass.

Alternative 2: Flüelapass
Der geht auf jeden Fall, aber ist wohl nur öde Asphaltstraße. Da reissen wir uns eher nicht drum.

Unsere Tendenz geht zum Flesspass.

*Pass 2:*
Grubenpass
Wir kommen von Süden her und bis etwas über dem Partnun-See sieht der auch völlig problemlos aus. 
Ab dann sieht er bei googleEarth sehr steinig aus und zum Pass selbst finde ich einige Bilder, auf denen er sehr ausgesetzt aussieht. Ich kann aber nicht beurteilen, ob das der Pass und Weg ist oder abseits davon. 
Der weitere Verlauf nördlich scheint mir bis zur oberen Tilisuna Alpe ein wenig aufwändiger zu sein, aber nicht weiter problematisch.

Alternative: Wanderweg Partnun - Plasseggen über Passeggenpass
Hier sieht ein großer Teil inklusive des Passeggenpasses sehr gut aus. 
Allerdings kommt mir bei googleEarth eine Stelle sehr suspekt vor: 46.986005 , 9.875668
Leider habe ich für die Stelle keinen Namen gefunden, so dass ich nur die Koordinaten angeben kann. Der Durchlass sieht sehr steil aus und ich hab nichts gefunden, dass da jemand mit dem MTB durch ist. Die Bilder, die in googleEarth dazu drin sind, sehen aber harmlos aus. Es könnte aber schon auch sein, dass das ähnlich MTB-ungeeignet ist (zumindest für uns), wie das _Schweizer Tor_.

*Kennt einer von euch die Pässe "persönlich" und kann mir Tipps geben? *
Gerne auch Links zu Seiten, die weiterhelfen. Mit google hab ich einfach nichts wirklich Aussagekräftiges gefunden, das einigermaßen aktuell ist.
Vielleicht habe ich auch einfach nur falsch gesucht.

Viele Grüße,
Joachim


----------



## Mausoline (28. März 2015)

Guck mal bei Schymik auf seiner Passdatenbank
http://www.schymik.de/passdb/index.php?show=all

Ich find grad meine Recherche nicht mehr, wir hatten uns das letztes Jahr auch überlegt  ich weiß aber nicht mehr ob Gruobenpass oder Tilisunafürggli....ich mein wir hätten uns fürs Fürggli entschieden 
Bin dann mal auf euren Bericht gespannt  wir sind dann was ganz anderes gefahren


----------



## donnerknall (29. März 2015)

Den Grubenpass, bzw. das Tilisuna Fürggli, habe ich da gefunden und es scheint machbar zu sein.
Die andere Stelle heißt wohl "Engi". Dazu habe ich noch nichts gefunden, dass da jemand mit dem Rad durch ist, sehr wohl aber mit Ski hoch und runter. Das sieht aber sehr interessant aus.
Kennt das jemand?

Über den Vereinapass und den Flesspass habe ich leider nichts gefunden. Ich werde weitersuchen.


----------



## donnerknall (29. Juni 2015)

So, leider müssen wir unsere Tour spontan im ein paar Tage kürzen, so dass ich die Strecke umplanen muss.
Dabei möchte ich so viele der schönen Abschnitte mitnehmen, die ich so rausgesucht habe, bzw. durch andere schöne ersetzen.

Dabei ist mir ein Weg im Val Bever aufgefallen, den ich bisher nicht einschätzen kann. Auch finde ich per google bisher noch nicht wirklich was.
Val Bever --> Furocla Crap Alv

Kennt jemand diese Strecke und kann mir kurz beschreiben, wie der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist? (gerne auch einfach nen Link schicken)
Ist sie ausgesetzt?
Gibt es viele Tragepassagen / muss durchweg getragen werden?
...

Ich habe Bilder gesehen, auf denen dort ein Fahrrad drauf ist, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob die Strecke wirklich für Mountainbikes (v.a. bergauf) geeignet ist.

Danke für jede Hilfe,
Joachim


----------



## donnerknall (1. Juli 2015)

so ist nun der Stand:
Tag 1: Schruns > Gargellen > Schlappiner Joch > Klosters > Vereinahaus
Tag 2: Vereinahus > Vereinapass (?) > Susch > Ardez > Val Plavna > Sur Il Foss > S-Charl
Tag 3: S-Charl > Pass Costainas > Sta Maria > Val Mora > Val Trela > Livigno
Tag 4: Livigno > Pass Chaschauna > Scaletta-Pass > Klosters
Tag 5: Klosters > Grubenpass > Schruns

Wobei mir der Vereinapass immer noch sehr suspekt ist, da ich nirgendwo aktuelle und weiterbringende Informationen gefunden hab. Auch Alternativen (wenn nicht gerade Asphalt-Straße) sind eher sehr spärlich beschrieben.

Leider deutlich kürzer und einige sehr schöne Passagen weniger, aber geht bei uns nicht anders.


----------



## Mausoline (1. Juli 2015)

Guck mal, ob die 2 schon über den Vereina sind 

http://trans-albino.de/albino/


----------



## donnerknall (2. Juli 2015)

danke für den Tip!
Leider haben auch die bisher einen Bogen um den Vereina-Pass gemacht...


----------



## manpo (3. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

ich interessiere mich auch für den Übergang von Klosters in Engadin. Statt des Vereinpasses wäre doch ab Vereina-Hütte der *Fless-Pass* eine gute Möglichkeit. Info dazu hier: http://www.gps-tracks.com/flesspass-und-grialetschpass-mountainbike-tour-E02671.html
Bin an weiterern Informationen zum Flesspass interessiert!

Diese Frage passt, denke ich, auch hier her: Wie steht es um die Abfahrt vom Schlappiner Joch?
Die Auskünfte, die ich dazu bekomme, sind z.T sehr wiedersprüchlich!

Viele Grüße

Manfred


----------



## donnerknall (6. Juli 2015)

nachdem ich einige gpx-tracks zu Strecken über den Vereinapass angeschaut habe und nach manpo's Eintrag, wurde mein Verdacht bestätigt.
Die Pässe in der Ecke wurden auf manchen Seiten anders (inkorrekt) bezeichnet und ich hab es leider nicht auf einer Kompass-Karte nachgeschlagen.

Der Pass, den wir fahren wollen, ist der Flesspass (nicht der Vereinapass).
Die Alternative dazu ist der Jöriflesspass (nicht der Flesspass).

Jetzt mache ich mich mal über die Pässe schlau, aber auf die Schnelle habe ich auch dazu nicht so viel gefunden. Aber was ich gefunden habe, hört sich positiv an. Ich bin natürlich nach wie vor über jede Info zu den beiden obigen Pässen dankbar.


----------



## donnerknall (15. Juli 2015)

So, wir sind die Strecke gefahren. Die Tour war prima, vor allem, da wir keine Übernachtungen im Voraus gebucht hatten und so jeden Tag entscheiden konnten, wie weit und wohin wir fahren. Wir hatten komplett nur Sonne, was die Tour natürlich auch sehr positiv beeinflusst hat.
Für diejenigen, die die Pässe interessiere: hier eine kurze Zusammenfassung

Tag 1: Tschagguns - Schlappiner Joch - Klosters - Berghaus Vereina (45 km, 2420 hm)
Bis zum Anstieg ans Schlappiner Joch (Übergang Valzifenzbach) auf Schotterweg gut fahrbar. Das Joch selbst war für unsere Fahrkenntnisse nicht berauschend. 380 hm hochschieben und -tragen. Sehr unangenehm, da recht viele Büsche, viele Kehren und Stufen, über die getragen werden musste. Vom Joch mussten genauso ~500 hm runtergeschoben oder -getragen werden. Mit deutlich besseren Fahrkenntnissen kann man evtl. nen Großteil fahren. Abfahrt nach Klosters dann extrem steil (das hätte ich nicht hochfahren wollen).
Ab Klosters dann eine Panorama-Fahrt zum Berghaus Vereina, ein sehr schönes Tal. Man kann auf Asphalt bis zum Berghaus Vereina fahren, unten gibt es noch einen Radweg über Wiesen, den wir genommen haben. Das Berghaus ist super und sehr zu empfehlen.
Die Länge der Etappe kombiniert mit 900 hm, die entweder hoch oder runter geschoben werden mussten, war echt hart.

Tag 2: Berghaus Vereina - Flesspass - Flüela-Strasse - Susch - Zernez (25 km, 660 hm)
Den Hüttenwirt auf dem Berghaus haben wir gefragt, wie der Flesspass mit dem MTB zu machen sei. Seine Antwort war: der Flesspass ist am ehesten machbar, die anderen (Vereinapass, Jöriflesspass) kann man vergessen. Es hörte sich so an wie: Unter den Blinden ist der...
Von der Hütte losgefahren und nach 2 km durften wir anfangen über eine morastige Wiese schieben. Dann versperrte uns eine große Herde recht unkooperativer Kühe den Weg, was uns einiges an Zeit gekostet hat. Danach dauerhaftes Schieben oder Tragen bis zum Flesspass. Nur am Ende musste entlang eines Schneefeldes an Felsen ein kurzes Tal hochgeklettert werden. Der Pass selbst ist unspektakulär. Auf der anderen Seite ging es eigentlich recht flach runter, aber überall große Steine oder Morast, so dass mit unseren Fahrkenntnissen nicht an radeln zu denken war. Erst ab der Alp Fless Dadaint konnten wir fahren. In Susch dann haben wir entschieden, nicht wie geplant nach S-Charl zu fahren, sondern den Tag in Zernez ausklingen zu lassen. Der Flesspass hat uns etwa 6 Stunden gekostet, in denen wir nur geschoben und getragen haben. Wir hatten keine große Lust uns jetzt noch nach S-Charl zu mühen, vor allem, da wir die Strecke schon kannten.

Tag 3: Zernez - Chapella - Scalettapass - Davos - Klosters (50 km, 1350 hm)
Nach Chapelle sind wir erst auf Radwegen, dann auf der Asphaltstraße (kein sinnvoller MTB-Weg) gestrampelt. Auf der Straße kamen uns dann die schnellsten Fahrer des Engadiner Radmarathons entgegen, die frühmorgens ebenfalls in Zernez gestartet waren.
Der Scalettapass ist herrlich, schönste Berglandschaft. Bis zur Alp Funtauna theoretisch komplett auf Schotterpiste fahrbar. Wir mussten bei ein paar richtig steilen Rampen absteigen. Ab hier bis zum Pass hoch musste etwa 400 hm geschoben werden. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das bergauf gefahren werden kann. Es ist aber deutlich angenehmer als übers Schlappiner Joch, da nicht so viele Kehren, und deutlich mehr Platz zum schieben. Getragen muss so gut wie gar nicht. Dazu gibt es eine super Aussicht. Ab dem Pass gen Dürrboden für uns fast durchängig fahrbar, mit besseren Fahrkenntnissen kann man auch die Stellen fahren, an denen wir kurz absteigen mussten. Ab Dürrboden Asphalt bis Davos, der parallel verlaufende Wanderweg ist sicherlich schön aber viel zu sehr mit Wanderern bevölkert als dass fahren hier sinnvoll wäre. Ab Davos-Wolfgang bis Klosters fast durchgehend ein schöner Trail durch den Wald.

Tag 4: Klosters - Saas - Küblis - Pany - St. Antönien - Partnun (29 km, 1060 hm)
Da wir auf Gondeln verzichten wollten, sind wir nicht mit der Madrisa-Gondel hochgefahren. Stattdessen sind wir nach Küblis abgerollt und haben dann den Anstieg nach Partnun in Angriff genommen. Bis Pany unglaublich steile Asphaltstraße, anschließend deutlich flacher, aber immer noch stetig ansteigend. In Partnun wartete auf uns das Gasthaus Alpenrösli, das ich ebenfalls sehr empfehlen kann. Freundliche Wirte und als extra ein kostenloser Whirlpool draußen, den man allerdings vorher anmelden muss, was wir natürlich am Vorabend gemacht haben. Der Pool ist wirklich super und eine prima Abwechslung zum radeln!

Tag 5: Partnun - Partnunsee - Tilisunafürggli - Tilisuna Hütte - Tschagguns (19 km, 520 hm)
Als Abschluss hatten wir noch einen halben Tag radeln eingeplant. Von Partnun aus bis zum See kann man (wenn man die Rampen schafft) komplett fahren, dann isses vorbei. Bis zum Fürggli (alternativ auch Gruobenpass) muss geschoben und stellenweise getragen werden. Machbar sind beide Übergänge, zu fahren aber nicht (bzw. nur sehr kurze Stellen). Nach kurzer Einkehr in der Hütte kann (wenn es die Fahrkenntnisse hergeben) bis zur Tilisuna Alpe gefahren werden. Ab dort Abfahrt auf Schotterpiste und später ganz unten auf Asphalt bis Tschagguns.

Fazit:
Wir haben deutlich weniger hm und km gemacht als wir angedacht hatten. Der erste Tag war hart, 5 solche Tage würden wir nicht durchstehen. Der zweite Tag hat uns sehr viel Zeit und Nerven geraubt. Wir hätten nicht gedacht, dass uns der Flesspass soviel Zeit kosten würde. Daher waren die restlichen Tage eher genüssliche Etappen. Nachdem wir letztes Jahr mehr oder weniger die Standard-Pässe gefahren sind, hatten wir dieses Jahr eher das Gegenteil im Programm. Ein Mittelweg wäre wohl ganz gut. Soviel wollen wir nicht mehr schieben oder tragen. Auch dank des schönen Wetters war es eine super Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (15. Juli 2015)

Danke für Deinen Bericht, donnerknall, scheint echt ne "Schiebe/Tragetour" gewesen zu sein. Die Infos aus Deinem Bericht sind echt hilfreich, was das Schlappiner Joch (endgültig von meiner Liste gestrichen) und den Scaletta (noch auf der Liste) sowie die Tilisuna-Hütte (auch noch auf der Liste) anbelangt. War aber mit den teilweise doch recht ungewöhnlichen Übergängen mal eine andere Route. Schön!


----------



## donnerknall (15. Juli 2015)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Danke für Deinen Bericht, donnerknall, scheint echt ne "Schiebe/Tragetour" gewesen zu sein. Die Infos aus Deinem Bericht sind echt hilfreich, was das Schlappiner Joch (endgültig von meiner Liste gestrichen) und den Scaletta (noch auf der Liste) sowie die Tilisuna-Hütte (auch noch auf der Liste) anbelangt. War aber mit den teilweise doch recht ungewöhnlichen Übergängen mal eine andere Route. Schön!


die Schiebe-Passage auf den Scalettapass ist aus meiner Sicht ok. In der Höhe findet man wohl selten fahrbare Pässe.
Sie ist deutlich angenehmer als aufs Schlappiner Joch, da es lange Kehren sind, man besser schieben kann und eigentlich gar nicht tragen muss. Dazu noch bombastische Aussicht ins Tal.


----------



## isartrails (20. Juli 2015)

donnerknall schrieb:


> (...) Tag 5: Partnun - Partnunsee - *Tilisunafürggli* - Tilisuna Hütte - Tschagguns (19 km, 520 hm)
> ... Bis zum Fürggli (alternativ auch Gruobenpass) muss geschoben und stellenweise getragen werden. Machbar sind beide Übergänge, zu fahren aber nicht (bzw. nur sehr kurze Stellen).


Hätte eine Frage zum Übergang im Rätikon: Seid ihr die östliche oder westliche Wegvariante zum Tillisunafürggli hinauf?
Auf der Schweiz-Topo erkennt man nach dem Partnunsee auf Höhe 2044 m eine Wegverzweigung. Der nordwärts führende, direkte Weg zum Joch scheint durch Felsgelände zu führen, während der ostwärts führende "Umweg" Richtung Gruobenpass scheinbar durch Steilwiesengelände führt.
Die Ansichten in Karte und Luftbild verdeutlichen, was ich meine: https://map.wanderland.ch/?lang=de&bgLayer=pk&resolution=2.5&X=784850&Y=210113 und https://map.wanderland.ch/?lang=de&bgLayer=lb&resolution=1&X=784662&Y=210302

Mich würde interessieren, wie du die von euch gewählte Variante als Abfahrt in Gegenrichtung (Nord-Süd) beurteilst.
Der Ost-Schlenker am Gruobenpass vorbei sieht ja aus der Luftbildkarte relativ "einfach" aus.


----------



## donnerknall (20. Juli 2015)

Wir haben die Route am Gruobenpass vorbei genommen, da wir bis zuletzt nicht sicher waren, welchen Übergang wir nehmen sollen, wir hatten davor eher zum Gruobenpass tendiert.

meine Einschätzung:

bis zum Fürggli:
schieben und einiges tragen (ob der über den Gruobenpass besser ist, weiß ich nicht, aber hier kann man evtl. etwas mehr schieben)

Fürggli bis zur Trennung des Weges (Koordinaten auf der von Dir verlinkten Karte: 784997, 210616)
fast ausschließlich tragen (hohe Stein-Stufen)

östliche Route (am Gruobenpass vorbei, haben wir genommen)):
bis etwa 784935, 210051: fahrbar
anschließend bis zum Treffpunkt der Wege bei 784300, 210083: wenig fahrbar, meist schieben 1-2 kurze Passagen tragen

westliche Route
bis etwa 784600, 210388: wahrscheinlich fahrbar (aufgrund der Fotos, die ich hab)
bis etwa 784320, 210218: war für uns nicht einsehbar, ich vermute aber nicht, dass man hier fahren kann. wohl ähnlich wie auf der anderen Route
anschließend bis zum Treffpunkt der Wege bei 784300, 210083: sehr wahrscheinlich meist tragen, da es von unten steil in den Fels reingeht

Viele Grüße,
Joachim


----------



## Lahmschnecke (20. Juli 2015)

isartrails schrieb:


> Hätte eine Frage zum Übergang im Rätikon:


 
Aha... doch eine Etappenänderung im Herbst?


----------



## isartrails (20. Juli 2015)

@donnerknall: Vielen Dank!
Übrigens: sehr detaillierte und klar verständliche und nachvollziehbare Antwort! Dickes Lob! Wenn hier jeder so professionell antworten würde, wär dies Forum nur halb so dick... 


Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Aha... doch eine Etappenänderung im Herbst?


Nein, ist schon die Planung fürs nächste Jahr. 
Wird dann eher wild und nennt sich "Oberstdorf - Lugano" mit vielen Schiebe-/Tragepassagen, für die ich wohl vergeblich Mitfahrer suchen werde...


----------



## stuntzi (15. Juli 2017)

.


----------



## Dani (26. Juni 2020)

donnerknall schrieb:


> die Schiebe-Passage auf den Scalettapass ist aus meiner Sicht ok. In der Höhe findet man wohl selten fahrbare Pässe.
> Sie ist deutlich angenehmer als aufs Schlappiner Joch, da es lange Kehren sind, man besser schieben kann und eigentlich gar nicht tragen muss. Dazu noch bombastische Aussicht ins Tal.



Ich bin vorletztes Jahr den Scalettapass mit einem ca 40 kg schweren (beladen mit Zelt etc) 29 plus Hardtail mit Starrgabel von der Alp Funtauna bis zur Passhöhe zu etwa 80% hochgefahren (von der Engadiner Seite her). Mit guter Kondition, breiten Reifen mit wenig Luftdruck und kleinen Gängen ist der grösste Teil fahrbar. Das ist allerdings auch von den Lawinen abhängig, welche den Weg von Jahr zu Jahr etwas verändern können.


----------

